# boring out SF C2/C3



## depusm12 (Dec 25, 2006)

Anybody bore out a SF C2/C3 HAIII for 18650/18500 series Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## cy (Dec 25, 2006)

yup,, plenty of metal to work with. note not all 18650 are same diameter. some protected cells are almost impossible to use in this application


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just got my 9P and M3 back from Highorder after boring out for 18650's, love it.


----------



## Rommul (Dec 26, 2006)

pete7226 said:


> I just got my 9P and M3 back from Highorder after boring out for 18650's, love it.



Highorder does great work.


----------



## highorder (Dec 28, 2006)

my ears are ringing...

:thanks:


----------



## Flash007 (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I bore a Surefire M2 to accept 18650 protected from AW ? 
It seems to me that the "cutted" sides of the M2's body will be too thin if I bore it (I've mesured 19,7 mm) 

Have already 17670, but want more runtime with the D26 3,7V 190 lumens from LF.

If it's not possible to bore the body of my M2 to accept 18650, I have the possibility to buy W-E 6AX or the Leef body 1x 18650 C2C for the M2 bezel (but this last is expensive).


----------



## alantch (Apr 18, 2007)

cy said:


> yup,, plenty of metal to work with. note not all 18650 are same diameter. some protected cells are almost impossible to use in this application



Can a C3 be safely bored to accept AW's protected 18500 cells? 

Planning on running a C3/KT2 with these batts with either MN16 or MN20. Any idea whats the runtime for these 2 LAs with this setup?


----------



## highorder (Apr 18, 2007)

yes, but you would be better served to add an extender and run 2x18650's.


----------

